# Bandit <3



## Azerane (Jan 3, 2016)

How do I write about the loss of my best friend? I don't even know where to begin because it hasn't even processed yet, it still feels like he's coming back, that at any minute I'll hear him munching on hay or see him flop down next to me. My little guy is gone forever 

For those who missed my health and wellness thread. Bandit got injured today while I was trying to prevent such a thing. I picked him up, he struggled more than normal and I held him tighter to prevent him falling and breaking a leg or his back. After I put him back down I could tell he was hurt, he seemed in a lot of pain. I arranged to get in to the vet as soon as I could. He was very placid there (unusual) and they suggested either pain meds and observation at home, or x-ray/ultrasound. I spent some time with Bandit then on my own (so glad I did) to think about it. He was very lethargic and not particularly responsive. I opted for the x-ray which they couldn't do straight away. I went home to wait for news. I got a call a while later, telling me that they'd done an ultrasound about 45 minutes after I left and he had passed away. His cecum had ruptured, filling his abdonmen with fluid, there was nothing they could have done. At least that's what I'm telling myself.

I took the best care of him, I made all the right decisions at the end, and I still lost him  I'm completely heartbroken. I just want my beautiful boy back.

We brought him home, and buried him under the veggie patch. He'll be happy there I know it. I put his barrel roller in with him (favourite toy) and the salad greens I'd had sitting in water for him before he got injured earlier in the day.

Love you Bandit, miss you already.

_My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today._


----------



## Aki (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Bandit was a very beautiful boy. It's always heartbreaking to part with our furry friends but, as you said, you did everything you could have done for him and he had a great life...


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 3, 2016)

I am so, so sorry for your loss...  I loved reading about Bandit and my heart goes out to you. You shouldn't blame yourself but as a bunny owner who has lost before, I know that you will, everyone always does in the beginning. You'll realize you did everything you could for him, loved him, and he knew that you did. Accidents happen even to the most seasoned and well-intended.

I've always thought Bandit was a beautiful rabbit, he is the reason I became so enamored with the smoke pearl/martenized smoke pearl color. I remember actually digging through posts/topics once to find out his color/breed because I just had to know! He was a handsome little guy.

RIP Bandit &#9829;


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

What a beautiful bunny Bandit was! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 4, 2016)

Rest in Peace Bandit &#128557; I used to especially love reading his blog posts - he was a real cutie. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone, I really appreciate all of your support and kind words about Bandit. I know how much he meant to me, but it's nice to know that he meant something to people on here too  Thank you also for the complements on his colour, as soon as I saw him I just knew he was for me.

Work has been the best distraction so far, I'm at a complete loss around the house though. My husband and I don't want kids, so for us our pets are our children (as I'm sure is much the same for many on this forum) so to lose Bandit has been simply heartbreaking. He was so integrated in our lives.


----------



## pani (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness, Azerane; I saw the name of this thread and I swear my heart stopped for a moment. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little fella. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. 

:rainbow: Binky free, Bandit. You will be missed.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 5, 2016)

My heart stopped too Pani &#128557;&#128557; I still can't believe it 
We will always support you Azerane x


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Jan 5, 2016)

Binky free Bandit


----------



## Azerane (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you all so very much, I understand the feeling you're talking about, because I know I've had the same thing happen on the forum when I've seen other's rabbits pass away that I felt like I knew so much through this forum.

Thank you again so much. Miss him heaps but am really lucky to have lots of footage and photographs of him


----------



## JBun (Jan 6, 2016)

My heart just breaks for your loss. I'm so very sorry this has happened. We try so hard to provide them with a good life and take care of them the best that we can, but they are such fragile little creatures and so many things can happen to them despite our best efforts. 

I could see in your pictures and stories about him, how much you loved and cared for him and the wonderful life he had with you. He was such a lovely bun and he'll truly be missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. It doesn't do any good to second guess things--all we can do is love 'em and give our best. Sometimes they are here for a long time, but not always. I have quite a few postings here, mainly because we've been rescuing for 15 years and they do get old on us. Our baby is almost 9 now but we've had them leave at a much younger and older age. Just remember the good times as those memories are truly the most precious.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you JBun and Nancy, his passing is so hard to come to terms with.

Thank you both for your support.


----------

